#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  What I Love About You

## baazigar

*What I Love About You

I love the way you look at me,
Your eyes so bright and blue.
I love the way you kiss me,
Your lips so soft and smooth.

I love the way you make me so happy,
And the ways you show you care.
I love the way you say, "I Love You,"
And the way you're always there.

I love the way you touch me,
Always sending chills down my spine.
I love that you are with me,
And glad that you are mine.

- Crystal Jansen -*





  Similar Threads: love What is love How to know if you're in love or not! ;) :P What is Love?? HR Love..!!

----------


## crazybishnoi29

its nice you gave credits to creator.....  :(happy):

----------

